# The discussion at the coffee shop????????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We were all talking about the sports and activities in our rural area for the kids. I mentioned slingshots, archery, 4H and other things. Well I must have struck a nerve with one of the parents ???? He preceded to tell me that’s the last thing he needed was another expense. I tried to explain through donations and a factory within 40 miles that makes arrows, it would be affordable. I start to apologize, and that’s when As#ho%## starts yelling, his daughter is in the county jail for meth, stealing. And who knows what else. There are no guarantees in life, but if we had more people in this world like this Forum we would be a lot better off. In defense of our younger generation, most of the jobs are 30 miles away. You can’t afford gas,car,and insurance so they can go work for minimum wage. Thanks for putting up with my frustration, i tell people I come into contact about subjects I read on the Forum to give positive conversation. I DO NOT TELL ANYONES NAME. One little boy once told me he got C’s on his report card.I asked him if he tried his best???? He said yes???? Isaid then if that’s your best, that’s all you can do. You should be proud of yourself. Happy ending, he came into the store and showed me his report card, he got a couple B’s⭐ His Dad said he brought him in specifically so his Son could show me his grades.Now if that don’t humble you, I don’t know what would.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

The problem is not the kids. The problem is the parents refusal to spend a quantity of quality time with their offspring. I spent 5 years as a Juvenile Probation Officer and 10 years as a Youth Corrections Counselor. Kids from divorced parents and parents who think that their work is more important than training up their children in the way they should go results in them seeking attention in other not so sociably acceptable ways. I've noticed that the most successful and polite kids are those who were home schooled.

As the saying goes "The family that prays together stays together". The problems in our society are a direct result of parents and churches not living up to their appointed responsibilities. It is time to Make America Great Again. Each of us needs to do our part.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I coach a lot of kids in basketball baseball boys and girls I can't is in there mind all of the time coach I can't do that coach I can't do that I can tell you now after a week of running suicides they don't say that any more or a week of indain runs they change there minds most kids want discipline but when they don't get it and can do what they want I can't always kicks in my girls basketball ball team work hard defence is our offense and they do a great job I always tell them hands up on defense it takes no special skills to hold your hands up just want to no special skills to hustle just want to and everyone brings something to the game


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> The problem is not the kids. The problem is the parents refusal to spend a quantity of quality time with their offspring. I spent 5 years as a Juvenile Probation Officer and 10 years as a Youth Corrections Counselor. Kids from divorced parents and parents who think that their work is more important than training up their children in the way they should go results in them seeking attention in other not so sociably acceptable ways. I've noticed that the most successful and polite kids are those who were home schooled.
> 
> As the saying goes "The family that prays together stays together". The problems in our society are a direct result of parents and churches not living up to their appointed responsibilities. It is time to Make America Great Again. Each of us needs to do our part.


JR hit it on the nail on this one. As a school teacher of 12 years experience teaching kids ranging from down syndrome, autistic to high achievers, the number one cause of issues be it academic or attitude is usually bad parenting. The kids are just victims.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I coach a lot of kids in basketball baseball boys and girls I can't is in there mind all of the time coach I can't do that coach I can't do that I can tell you now after a week of running suicides they don't say that any more or a week of indain runs they change there minds most kids want discipline but when they don't get it and can do what they want I can't always kicks in my girls basketball ball team work hard defence is our offense and they do a great job I always tell them hands up on defense it takes no special skills to hold your hands up just want to no special skills to hustle just want to and everyone brings something to the game


I coach a lot of kids in Basketball and Baseball. Boys and Girls. "I can't" is in their minds all of the time. "I can't do that, Coach. I can't do that!" I can tell you now, after a week of running suicide (drills), they don't say that anymore. After a week of Indian runs? They change their minds. Most kids want discipline. But when they don't get it and can do what they want, "I can't !" always kicks in. My girls basketball team work(s) hard. Defence is our Offence and they do a great job. I always tell them, "Hands UP! "on defense. It takes no special skills to hold your hands up or to hustle. You just have to want to and Everyone brings something to the game.

Please pardon my transcript; Too important not to.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

flipgun said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > I coach a lot of kids in basketball baseball boys and girls I can't is in there mind all of the time coach I can't do that coach I can't do that I can tell you now after a week of running suicides they don't say that any more or a week of indain runs they change there minds most kids want discipline but when they don't get it and can do what they want I can't always kicks in my girls basketball ball team work hard defence is our offense and they do a great job I always tell them hands up on defense it takes no special skills to hold your hands up just want to no special skills to hustle just want to and everyone brings something to the game
> ...


Ty. I was having trouble deciphering that.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can’t thank you enough for your replies❤ I know this is a slingshot Forum, but I also know there are members with hearts of gold. When a discussion like this one and others come, up one common statement is NothingI Can Do About It. But let one pro athlete get hurt and oh whoa is me thanks again❤ It’s almost slingshot weather


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I bet his child has a $400 phone and a monthly plan, a bigscreen TV, an ipod, a drone .....


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A long time ago as in the Spring of 1977 while walking the high school campus in Carlsbad, New Mexico as Assistant Principle in charge of school security I happened on a young man who had been expelled from school for fighting. A fight that he did not start but did finish. I told him that my orders were that if he was found on campus I was to call the police and have him arrested. He replied that he only came back to say good bye to his friends before he killed himself that weekend. This was before all the you must report requirements and I asked him to sit on the cafeteria steps so we could talk about it.

We talked about a half hour. We ended by shaking hands with his promise to not kill himself and to return in the fall and graduate from high school the following year. School started in Sept. and by Oct. I had started in the U.S. Border Patrol in El Paso, Texas just 150 miles from Carlsbad, NM.

I never saw that young man again.....well not until a couple of years went by. I was standing on Hwy. 62/180 doing Traffic Check when a car slowly approached and came to a stop. A young solider wearing his Army uniform with Sgt. stripes stepped out of the car. He snapped to attention and saluted giving his name and rank followed by a loud SIR. Yes, you guessed it. It was him. We talked only briefly but he told me that while the other Sgts. screamed, yelled and cussed at their men he sat them down and talked with them like I had taught him to do on the cafeteria steps.

I have some regrets in life and one of them is not staying in touch with this young man and several others that I had the honor of making an impact on their lives. It would be nice to know the rest of the story.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Today's child is inundated by a viscous glut of worthless information, and then encouraged to process in terms like these:






Is it any wonder?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mr. Nice said:


> Today's child is inundated by a viscous glut of worthless information, and then encouraged to process in terms like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owww my head hurts


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr. Nice said:


> Today's child is inundated by a viscous glut of worthless information, and then encouraged to process in terms like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oyy! I get it, but doing addition as a backdoor to subtraction seems way more complicated than it needs to be. :S

It's great hearing stories where giving your time, being an example and teaching character make a difference in a young persons life. This is needed more than ever nowadays.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Mr. Nice said:


> Today's child is inundated by a viscous glut of worthless information, and then encouraged to process in terms like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this isn't as rare as you think. When we revive change in the shop or give someone change we nearly always count up from the cost of the item to the amount of cash they gave us to find out how much they are due back rather than do a subtraction sum in our heads, it's almost effortless and hardly requires any thought at all. I think it seems really hard when someone is describing how it's done. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That will be 5 somethings and 75 whatevers. You gave me 10 somethings and your change is 4 somethings and 25 whatevers.

Hand over the whatever coin and say, "This makes 6 somethings and count out the remaining somethings out in their hand. ...and 1,2,3,4 makes 10 somethings, Have a Nice Day!" I ran a cash register for years, never put the bill in the drawer until they take their change.

I can't count the times that I have said that I hate Math.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it was adventure math like this which led to New Coke and the Yugo. We're lucky they can wipe themselves, poor kids...

I think two states should be used for optional Agoge training, say Montana and Missouri. It certainly wouldn't be for everyone- there's no trophies per se, but I'd be hard pressed to argue they wouldn't be better prepared for what's comin'.


----------

